

FireIce: A major breakthrough for fighting wildfires - siculars
http://money.cnn.com/2011/06/16/smallbusiness/fireice/index.htm

======
masnick
It's amazing that this isn't toxic. I'd be interested to know more about the
chemistry behind it, but presumably they won't be sharing any details.

~~~
jinushaun
Wow. Non toxic. Cleans off with water. Doesn't linger in the environment. Easy
to ship in powdered form. Sounds like a miracle substance!

